# Two Major Cities of Kazakhstan: ASTANA and ALMATY (the current and former capital of Kazakhstan (К А З А Х С Т А Н)



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/expatmonkey/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/expatmonkey/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_r_lange/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Astana's oceanarium*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/expatmonkey/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

what an amazing country!!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

beautiful country, beautiful people...and those mountains in the background...wow!!


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

Uspallata said:


> can't believe how beautiful Kazakhstan is


Borat was filmed in two European countries.
Bulgaria (EU member) and Macedonia.


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

Kazakhstan is a beautiful country, just like the another parts of bigger Russia. The beautiful and mysterious.


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

Kristian_KG said:


> Borat was filmed in two European countries.
> Bulgaria (EU member) and Macedonia.


Borat was not filmed in Bulgaria, but Romania.


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, agree, but not in Kazahstan! EU vs. Kazakhstan


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow,great pics!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Amazing, thanks for sharing.

I love the ethnic diversity of the ppl.


----------



## Daur (Aug 28, 2012)

Astana is too cold in winter for guys from Almaty  but both cities amazing


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

I am blown away with the beauty of this country. 
These two cities could have easily been named Shangri La & Atlantis. 
The colors and incredible architecture would have you believe you've left the World as we know and have gone to a Province or State in Paradise.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos....:cheers:


----------



## hingpit1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the first time I saw how Kazakhstan looks like.

Beautiful and colorful.

Hello from The Philippines.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ thanks for the comments


*ASTANA*
the current capital​








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorenzo









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/berdaliev


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ASTANA*


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gelionsk​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Almaty*
former capital​


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yev-chshuk


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Almaty*​

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gornoaleksandr


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yev-chshuk


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Almaty*









































































































http://www.ilovealmaty.kz




























































http://www.ilovealmaty.kz




























































































http://www.ilovealmaty.kz






































































http://www.ilovealmaty.kz























http://www.ilovealmaty.kz​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ALMATY 
former capital​*





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/posttruckbonn​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ALMATY 
People / Nighlife​*























































































































http://night.kz​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ALMATY*











by A-A Kompot







































http://daryadarya.yvision.kz​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ALMATY*














http://borgoantico.kz













































http://daryadarya.yvision.kz​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*ALMATY*

*The сity breath. Winter / Алматы: Дыхание города. Зима
*


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital 


































































http://dostoprim.almaty.kz​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital​










https://www.facebook.com/dmitry.stupin.3












http://fotobank.kz​
































Николай Шумилов http://www.pogulay.kz/foto-almaty


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital​








http://vk.com/album-44429183_164171291































http://www.phunters.com/photoblogs/2306











http://www.flickr.com/photos/asia-plus/8111742261/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://vk.com/album-44429183_164171291


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Arseke (Jun 23, 2012)

WOW! Cool thread! Keep it coming, man! 
Салам из Караганды))


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ thanks

ALMATY​former capital​










by Utkin Mikhail http://www.panoramio.com/









by Vitalchicus http://fotki.yandex.ru/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital 










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nazipha/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital 










by Nikolay Radostnov http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evadeco/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital​







































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gornoaleksandr/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital​









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sitnikova-nina-aleks/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital 



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oparin-pavel/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/invest-alma/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oparin-pavel/​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

ALMATY​former capital​









































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergm57/


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

*ALMATY*​
Taken from: http://www.voxpopuli.kz/post/view/id/1121
foto: Maxim Zolotuhin


----------



## Denim Tornado (Sep 27, 2010)

Сool pictures! I love Almaty and Astana!


----------

